# Getting custody in long distance



## JJAAM (May 21, 2013)

I live in Las Vegas with a successful job and my oldest child from a previous marriage. 

I have twin girls in Dallas with a fiancé. 

I'm legally the father. 

What are the chance ill be able to get at least one of them full time? 

What do they look at in Dallas? 

As a man am I screwed? 

Anybody have knowledge of Dallas laws or point me in the best direction? 

Thank you in advance.


----------

